# Going from NA to turboed



## 142BHP (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi Guys.

I recently done my sr20's cylinder head with quite some work to the internals ie. 1mm larger intake valves made from stainless steel all valves were treaded to a multi angle job the cams were recut to a 288 degree duration but then the oke who was supposed to work out the compression ratio cocked things up horribly and now i am sitting with a car that pinks on quite a serious fuel mix with octane above 102.6 and I still dont have what I am looking for so now I am going with forced induction that will give me more power in anyways ( This guy decked close to 1.5mm of the head).

My questions are the following. 

1.Could someone please tell me what the combustion ports should be cc'd at so that the guys can manufacture a special head gasket for me to bring my compression down again.

2. What would be a good compression ratio for the turbo platform since the car will still be Normally Aspirated for a while until I get all my goodies together, so I dont want the compression too low if I can get away with it.

3. I was thinking about a T3/T4 Hybrid turbo, is this a good choice and will I need to upgrade my injectors, if so what size and type injectors should I use.

4. What would be the minimum goodies needed to get my baby running.

Thanks in advance guys

Rudie


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

142BHP said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> I recently done my sr20's cylinder head with quite some work to the internals ie. 1mm larger intake valves made from stainless steel all valves were treaded to a multi angle job the cams were recut to a 288 degree duration but then the oke who was supposed to work out the compression ratio cocked things up horribly and now i am sitting with a car that pinks on quite a serious fuel mix with octane above 102.6 and I still dont have what I am looking for so now I am going with forced induction that will give me more power in anyways ( This guy decked close to 1.5mm of the head).
> 
> ...


but a greddy or cometic head gasket

stock usdm de's are 9:5.1. these have been proven to put quite alot of power down, but you can get the jdm motors for 8:5.1 and 8:3.1, depending on type. all are safe, but lower = safer

t3/t4's are good to put down power, but are laggy. youll need msd 50#'s atleast, which means new fuel rail, new maf (cobra or z32),a nd alot more stuff.


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

get enough fuel to your engine when you're under boost...just thinking of not enough fuel under boost or the fuel pump giving out while boosting *scary site*

if you want you can go at a low compression rate maybe 8:1 ... little engine and alot of turbo .. or like me .. 7:1 c/r .. no engine and all turbo on my volkswagen 

Once you go turbo, you'll never go back. I've been told this alot, and I agree to it


----------

